#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  приезд Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, сына Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина Ринпоче

## YanaYa

Звонила в Кунпенлинг, там сказали, что у них отменился приезд Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, сына Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина Ринпоче, который должен был быть 8-10 июля.
Такой вопрос: поменялось место, или Ринпоче вообще не приедет? Есть какая-нибудь информация?

----------


## Svarog

По имеющейся у меня информации, в этом году, к сожалению, не приедит.

----------


## Garab

Объявлено расписание визита в Россию Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, сына и наследника Е.С. Сакья Тризина Ринпоче на троне главы школы Сакья
В марте 2012 года Россию посетит Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, сын и наследник Е.С. Сакья Тризина Ринпоче на троне главы школы Сакья тибетского буддизма. В рамках визита Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче 20 и 21 марта дарует учение и проведет беседу в центре "Открытый мир" в Москве, а 22 марта отправится в подмосковный центр «Кунпэнлинг», где 24-26 марта дарует посвящение Ваджракилаи и комментарии к практике этого божества.

Организаторы визита: Фонд «Сохраним Тибет» и московская группа Сакья тут падробно http://savetibet.ru/2012/02/20/sakya.html

----------


## Sten

Поздравляю всех удачливых с получением ванга Ваджракилаи от Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче! 
хочется нарушить небольшую тишину в топике словами благодарности нашему Ламе, а также всем, кто организовал для нас это уникальную встречу и не менее редкое учение. я рад, что приехал на это учение и мне очень хочется, чтобы традиция Сакья укрепилась на русской (и не только  :Smilie: ) земле. Буду ждать будущих событий, готовиться к ним. 

  Спасибо!

----------

Pema Sonam (26.03.2012), Svarog (26.03.2012), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.03.2012), Маша_ла (27.03.2012), Оскольд (27.03.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Хочу присоединиться к благодарности организаторам и Ринпоче, за его альтруистическое пожелание приехать к нам в это время года и за его мужество, т.к. накануне ванга Ринпоче сломал локоть, подскользнувшись на льду, и давал ванг со сломанной рукой, в полном объеме и с удивительной силой.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.03.2012), Sten (01.04.2012), Svarog (27.03.2012), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.03.2012), Нико (27.03.2012), Оскольд (27.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Учитель был божественен,учение совершенно, даки были мудры и чутки, дакини милосердны и прекрасны...Все было чудесно :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (27.03.2012), Маша_ла (28.03.2012)

----------


## Choi

Порадовал Учитель, порадовало Учение, порадовали братья.
Отдельное спасибо людям, организовавшим приезд Учителя.

----------

Маша_ла (28.03.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

И спасибо переводчику Юле за ее высокопрофессиональную работу. Человек практикующий и переводящий тексты Сакья - это очень крутой переводчик, т.к. находится в контексте.

Вообще интересно, там столько форумчан было, а я почти никого не знаю)) Спасибо еще всем, кто был добр к детям, особенно, к моему ребенку, который лез повсюду, мне кажется))

Спасибо большое Кунпенлингу за гостеприимство, отличное размещение и вкусную еду))

----------

Pema Sonam (28.03.2012), Оскольд (28.03.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вообще интересно, там столько форумчан было, а я почти никого не знаю))


Меня знаете :Smilie: ,только не догадываетесь об этом.

----------

Маша_ла (28.03.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Очень воодушевлен общением с мастером и надеюсь, что он к нам приедет и на будущий год  :Smilie: 
Отдельная благодарность организаторам мероприятия, все было на очень достойном уровне!

----------

Маша_ла (28.03.2012), Оскольд (28.03.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Меня знаете,только не догадываетесь об этом.


Знаю-знаю и догадываюсь)) Тимура знаю, а больше никого не знаю!

----------

Pema Sonam (28.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Пусть стопы Учителя пребудут на этой земле как можно дольше!

----------

Pema Sonam (28.03.2012), Маша_ла (29.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд



----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (29.03.2012), Кунсанг (29.03.2012), Маша_ла (29.03.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Может у кого-то еще есть фотки и видео с учений Ринпоче? Там многие фотографировали. Спасибо!

----------


## Же Ка

http://www.tantra.fishup.ru/p/spage/album/gid/1409491

----------

Дордже (30.03.2012), Маша_ла (30.03.2012)

----------


## Choi

> Спасибо еще всем, кто был добр к детям, особенно, к моему ребенку, который лез повсюду, мне кажется))


 :Smilie:  Маша, а это не вы с вашим ребёнком перемещаетесь по гомпе словно ветер?  :Smilie: 



Если все дети так перемещались, то не удивительно, что я их в пределах гомпы почти не замечал...  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (30.03.2012), Оскольд (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

А я замечал только маленьких божеств)))По крайней мере очень старался)))

----------

Маша_ла (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет, это не мое чудо)) Тоже очень славное, но у меня - мальчик))

На общей фотке нас нет, т.к. он у меня заснул в конце первого дня, когда делали фотку, а вот во второй день он проявил такую активность, что пришлось бегать на улицу и обратно всю вторую половину посвящения. В общем, это был наш первый опыт)) Я сделала выводы))

----------

Оскольд (30.03.2012)

----------

